
The future of customer support - RomainLap
http://blog.gorgias.io/the-future-of-customer-support/
======
kevinmobrien
Went through Techstars with this team; their mail plugin alone saved us
countless hours on answering common questions with keystroke-driven responses.
Excited to see what they're working on!

